# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  testosteron prolongatum

## tokaj86

Dzień dobry chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy będąc cały rok na testosteronie ( prolongatum ) będzie to miało znaczny wpływ na moje zdrowie? jestem w 7 miesiącu a moje dawki to co 6 dni iniekcja 100 mg(1 amp). Następnie chce teraz zacząć brać HCG (1 amp na tydz) następnie w 12 miesiącu 2 tyg po ostatniej iniekcji clomid przez 2 tyg....chciałbym się poradzić specjalisty z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------

